# [SOLVED] CPU Upgrade for the Dell XPS 720



## KevinatVAB (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello,

I currently have a Dell XPS 720, and I am pretty happy with it, even though I recently had to go onto e-bay and buy a replacement motherboard for it.

In the ordeal I had learning about motherboards in general (i.e. socket types, form factors, chipsets, etc.), I learned that Dell used a proprietary MB for the XPS 720. This makes the task of trying to ensure a new CPU is compatible with my motherboard a bit difficult for me, since I can't seem to find specs on my MB anywhere.

I currently have an Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 installed, and would like to upgrade to a Core 2 Quad processor. I am curious to see just how high end of a processor my MB would support, but right now I am looking to spend between $150 and $250 for an upgrade. 

My question is this - will any 775 socket type intel Core 2 quad core work, or are there specs I need to look at to ensure compatibility? And do you know where I can find specs on my MB?

As an aside, I am truly disappointed that the BTX form factor went away, and that Dell chose to use proprietary MB's and power supplies for this machine. The case is well built, the features it offers are nice, and there is plenty of room for a lot of add-on hardware, which the MB and the 1000 watt power supply will support. I find it sad that I will not be able to re-use the power supply or the case when it comes time to put this system out to pasture.

Anyway, any advice you could provide for upgrading my CPU would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: CPU Upgrade for the Dell XPS 720*

Even if you could upgrade to the fastest C2Q processor, it's going to be running the same speed as your current CPU (3Ghz). Unless you need the extras cores, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CPU Upgrade for the Dell XPS 720*

Dell is infamous for using proprietary hardware and I would agree with JMPC's assessment. 
As with most OEM PC's, even if a CPU is physically compatible with the OEM Mobo the Bios may not be.


----------



## KevinatVAB (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: CPU Upgrade for the Dell XPS 720*

Thanks for the quick responses! I didn't even think about BIOS support, and for some reason I thought there might be faster C2Q processors than 3GHz. 

While I understand the fact that the fastest Core 2 Quad would not run faster than my current processor, I was under the impression that 2 more cores would mean twice the processing power, which to a novice like me, sounds like things in general will "run faster" on my computer because of the additional processing power. However, I know that not all software is written to take advantage of additional cores, so would there be situations where the extra cores / processing power help the performance of my PC? 

I was hoping that some upgrades would stave off the obsolecence monster for another 2 - 3 years.

While I occasionaly use my computer for work-related purposes (MS office, with lots of very complicated spreadsheets, MS Project, etc.), I primarily use it for gaming (WoW, Call of Duty, etc.). My current configuration:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6850
RAM: 4 GB DDR 2 800 Mhz
Video Card: GeForce GTX 295
Phsyx Processor Board
Sound Card: Creative X-Fi Soundblaster
Vista Premium, 32 Bit
Two 250 Gb 7200 RPM hard drives in RAID 0 config


If upgrading to a C2Q really won't make much of a performance difference over what I have now, I guess I will save up my money and try my hand at building my own PC in a year or two. 

Thanks again for the replys!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CPU Upgrade for the Dell XPS 720*

Q /cores are advantageous for multitasking but games can't take advantage of the extra cores.


----------



## KevinatVAB (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: CPU Upgrade for the Dell XPS 720*

Thanks for the info, Tyree. In that case, I will skip the CPU upgrade.


----------

